# Could this be more than just a blown head gasket?



## TLeid (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm possibly buying a 180sx with a ca18det and the guy says that it has a blown headgasket and he said he knew cause he did a compression test and one cylinder was out and it was blowing out white smoke out the exhaust. What else could this be either it be less or more serious?



I just want to know what i'm getting into before i start



Thanks, Tyler


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why ca18 and not sr20?


----------



## TLeid (Sep 28, 2009)

because the CA18DET is already in the car and i don't have money for an SR20 right now.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be one or more things:
- Burnt piston.
- Broken rings.
- Bad valves.
- Blown head gasket.

Do a leakdown test to determine the actual cause.


----------

